# NRCHA Derby Webcast!



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Good luck to you, Pi and the Bias'!!!
I'm expecting to see pics posted here as well


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Good luck!! I will want to tune in


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @COWCHICK77 & @SorrelHorse! Should be fun if I can keep my nerves in check!! LOL ...

Cynthia did not score well in the rein work, but there is still the herd work and cow work, so will keep my fingers crossed for her.

Roger did pretty well on my friend's mare - a 216 so is sitting in the middle of the pack right now. He rides his 2nd horse tomorrow. 

LOVE watching the NRCHA shows!! So much talent in both the horses & the trainers! WooHoo!!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Good luck today!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

All day today is the Open Herd Work. Some good, good horses get to show their stuff in the herd! They have finished the 1st first set already, but there are 9 sets, so still plenty of time to watch if you want. 

So far, Sarah Dawson (Richard/Cheryl Winters' daughter) scored a 221.5 in reining on her parents mare (an awesome Carol Rose bred Shining Spark daughter) which put her 4th in the Open ($616) and 1st in the Intermediate Open ($1078). She posted a video of her run on FB; it looks like a YouTube video, but I could not find it on YouTube to share. Will Share if I find it. In this mornings herd work, they did not fare as well, scoring a 210 (cows she cut did not show her horse off at all). But she only has to make the finals - which are the top 20 (out of 105!). 

Roger scored 216 in reining on my friend's mare he's riding, placing him in the upper middle of the pack (at 41) in the Open, 18th in the Intermediate Open and 3rd in the Limited Open with a $136 pay out! He does not show in the herd work until the 6th set. They take the top 20 for the Intermediate Open finals and then the top 5 of the limited Open for the finals.

Cynthia did not have a good reining go. She Scored a 201 so was at the bottom of the pack. But her herd work was decent, scoring a 212, which puts her in the middle of the pack. She'll need a good cow run to make the finals in the NP division (top 9 out of 30). Keeping my fingers crossed for her.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

After being on the road from Thursday-Monday, I go to get on the forum and had the same experience as many, although mine was not as arduous and relatively painless. But here I am with my update!

Thursday I went to San Berdo to go with my Mom to her Doctor. It was a good day, just long as it is 2.5 hours from me. After getting home, I was up until midnight packing the trailer and getting things ready for the trip to Paso.

Pi and I got to Paso Friday afternoon and with the help of Roger & Anna (my fellow cowhorse competitor although she has not shown the past year; Roger is riding her 4 yo mare, Pricilla (Truckin on Ice) right now and they were entered in the Derby) we got Pi settled in her stall. Roger made the finals of the Limited Open division on Anna's mare. I missed the herd work since it was Friday a.m. when I was travelling. They did not do well since Anna said one of the turn backs pushed a cow too hard and it altered Roger's line. Cynthia did not have a good show and did not make the finals. Anyway, we just hung out watching the action until the evening and then got in a practice ride in the arena we were showing in the 1K. It was a SMALL arena. But we got some good practice in and Cynthia coached me hard on stops.

I got an early draw for the 1K so it was not too hot Sat. morning, but we did not do great. I've got to get over my mental block when I enter the show pen, it's killing us! We ended up tied for 19th out of 35. We got a really tough cow, which I did not lose! But cow score was OK at 67; certainly not our best. It was a bummer, but good experience. Hung out after and watched the Open Derby reinwork and later in the afternoon the cow work. In the Reinwork, Roger and Pricilla scored a 220!!! It was pretty awesome! In the cow work, she got hung up on the fence on one turn, so didn't score as well as she could have. Still, they ended up tied for 2nd & came away with a $4200 check + some go round $$. Not to bad! 

After the Derby finals they did the Open Spectacular. We caught the cow work which was fantastic! Jake Gorrell won the Open Spectacular (fence run was a 226), but Doug Williamson actually had the top fence run at 228. So much fun to watch! After the Spectacular we rode in the covered arena since that is where we were showing on Sunday. Roger & Cynthia again coached me hard on stops and we got a few nice ones. Then Anna took us all out for dinner - it was great! :cheers:

Sunday started off with me behind as I slept past my alarm and got to herd practice 15 minutes late. It didn't get much better from there. Our herd work was OK, so score was not great. Again, my mind screws me over royally. I had about a 4 hour wait until our rein/cow run and by the time I got in the pen I was exhausted hot and sweaty and so was Pi. It was 101 in Paso and HUMID (I don't do well in humidity). I missed a marker (which I never do! Darn it all) and we had a few other bobbles in reining, BUT we actually got some DECENT slides! Roger was so excited for me that after the run he gave me a BIG bear hug, LOL! And he's not a touchy-feeling guy, LOL. Our cow work sucked and I lost my cow.  So we ended up last.

But, it was out very first BIG show and I had no idea what kind of mind games that put on me, LOL. All the big names were there, many to help us out in the herd work, so it's a little intimidating. Plus, we are going up against former Snaffle Bit horses - I know we could do well against them, but it's another mind game I lost this show. However, I am excited that I think I finally cracked the stop puzzle and can hopefully get better stops in future shows! And I got alot of nice compliments on Pi, so I'm happy about that.

Monday I had taken off from work and had a nice day going to see a friends 2 month old reiner colt (Show Me The Buckles x Miss Gotta Gun) and then we went to lunch. But in the evening after I fed the horses my female ACD ran into something (have no idea what) and ripped her shoulder out :shock: and had to take her to the Animal ER - The vet said the wound was so deep he had to put in 3 layers of stitches; the top layer is at least 17 stitches and about 7-8" long. :-( She's home now on three different meds and I'm exhausted from the whole weekend. Here's a pix of her shoulder:


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Wow, what a weekend! I'm glad you had fun. When you figure out how to overcome the mind games, share it with me! Lol.

And your dog!  My goodness. No idea what she got into?


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks @jenkat86 - it was a weekend, for sure! 



jenkat86 said:


> When you figure out how to overcome the mind games, share it with me! Lol.


If I ever figure it out, I'd make a billion dollars! LOL ... ;-) 



jenkat86 said:


> And your dog! My goodness. No idea what she got into?


Yea, the poor pup! She's doing OK though. Walking a little better every day, although we have to go up/down stairs and I'm carrying her at the moment. I have no clue what could have happened. :shrug: Once I'm rested up a bit, I'll give another crack at trying to figure it out. Right now, I'm just too tired to do it.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Forgot to mention that I saw Richard & Cheryl Winters at the Derby. They were there actually to watch Sarah ride their horse in the Derby (she tied for 3rd in the Intermediate Open Finals), but Richard actually ended up showing in the Open Two Rein (placed 5th) catching a last minute ride. 

I ran into Richard when I first got there & trying to back my trailer up, LOL. He gave me a very helpful suggestion ... HaHa! Then Saturday at Breakfast (San Juan Ranch provided a free GIGANTIC breakfast) he and Cheryl sat with Anna & I and we all had a nice chat. And I saw Richard in the practice pen Saturday night. He liked Pi (don't think he remembered her from the VCHA shows, LOL). They are the nicest people & I always enjoy seeing and talking with them. One of these days I'm going to make to either Their Horsewomen's Retreat again or splurge for Richard's week long advanced clinic.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness, such an eventful weekend!
Chalk this up as a learning experience and, more importantly, keep us updated on the poor pooch! )8


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Definitely got tons of experience from the weekend, @Zexious! You think it would be like the other shows, but being a National Show it had such a different feel and you have to bring your A-game since the competition is TOUGH. So hopefully next time I do one (which may be a while as they are pricey!), I'll be a little better mentally prepared for it. 



Zexious said:


> keep us updated on the poor pooch!


Thank you, I will! She (her name is Khaleesi) was doing better this morning walking and got her outfitted in a sleeveless T to help protect the stitches:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Ugh! Khaleesi (that name, though <3) is such a peach!
She deserves a thread of her own, once she's feeling better! Give her my love!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Khaleesi is a peach - just a real sweet girl! Thanks, I will give her your love ... she will love that since she is also a lover.  My sister named her, LOL; I think it fit her very well from the start and she answered to it almost immediately!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Back to the Spectacular ... here's some links to a few show pic proof (excuse my riding - it sucked!):

Herd work: PhotoReflect - Primo Morales Photography - NRCHA DERBY 2016
PhotoReflect - Primo Morales Photography - NRCHA DERBY 2016

Rein work:
PhotoReflect - Primo Morales Photography - NRCHA DERBY 2016 (I may get this one ... our first REAL stop! LOL!!)

http://primomorales.photoreflect.com/store/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0BAL05B2670009&po=9&pc=22

Cow work:http://primomorales.photoreflect.com/store/Orderpage.aspx?pi=0BAL05B2670012&po=12&pc=22


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

How Fun is This??? I got this in the mail on Tuesday ... I don't know many organizations that send these types of letters out, so it was cool to get it!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

How cool is that!!! I think that speaks highly of the organization. 

Your pictures look great...and mind me asking what saddle you are riding in? It looks like a pretty nice rig.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> How cool is that!!! I think that speaks highly of the organization.


I thought so too!! Was a nice bonus prize after bombing out at my first BIG show, LOL.



jenkat86 said:


> Your pictures look great...and mind me asking what saddle you are riding in? It looks like a pretty nice rig.


Aw, thanks, @jenkat86! I was riding terrible, but at least most of the pix look OK, LOL. 

My saddle is a Todd Jeys Ranch Cutter base altered a bit for cowhorse. I've had it about 4 years now. My local trainer, Matt,who is a stickler for saddles, had ordered a few from him and when I wanted a new saddle, he contacted Todd and they configured it for me. It's a great saddle for me and was very affordable for a custom saddle (especially as I bought the hardware [Jeremiah Watt stuff to match my bits & spurs] and stirrups [Nettles]). It was a fun process and little headache for me since Matt dealt with all the details, LOL. He loves that kind of thing!

If you notice in the pix too, I rode in the impact gel saddle pad. I liked it alot, but it is very heavy. Pi seemed fine in it. Will probably use it again at shows; it's a very nice pad!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> My saddle is a Todd Jeys Ranch Cutter base altered a bit for cowhorse. I've had it about 4 years now. My local trainer, Matt,who is a stickler for saddles, had ordered a few from him and when I wanted a new saddle, he contacted Todd and they configured it for me. It's a great saddle for me and was very affordable for a custom saddle (especially as I bought the hardware [Jeremiah Watt stuff to match my bits & spurs] and stirrups [Nettles]). It was a fun process and little headache for me since Matt dealt with all the details, LOL. He loves that kind of thing!


My Jeff Smith cutter is no longer fitting CoCo well, so I'm on the hunt for something new. I've been really eyeballing ranch cutters and/or association tree saddles. I need something with a lot of freedom in the fender and I just don't think I'll get that with an association saddle. I'm pretty sure I'm going to have one built locally. I ran across a few Todd Jeys on a few FB groups and I love their look! I'm just nervous to buy since I'm not sure if it will fit or not...



kewpalace said:


> If you notice in the pix too, I rode in the impact gel saddle pad. I liked it alot, but it is very heavy. Pi seemed fine in it. Will probably use it again at shows; it's a very nice pad!


I did notice that! I was going to ask next how you like it. It is a heavy pad, but that has actually become one of the reasons why I like it. It conforms so well to their back.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

What a nice little recognition, and a great way to round out a good event <3


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jenkat86 said:


> I ran across a few Todd Jeys on a few FB groups and I love their look! I'm just nervous to buy since I'm not sure if it will fit or not...


They are nice saddles; I've liked all the one's I've see. But totally understand your situation. When you find a new saddle, be sure to come on and let us see it!!


jenkat86 said:


> I did notice that! I was going to ask next how you like it. It is a heavy pad, but that has actually become one of the reasons why I like it. It conforms so well to their back.


I did like how it conformed to Pi's back. But she rode no differently in it than she did the Mustang Pad. Even so, since *I* like it, I'll probably use it more. 


Zexious said:


> What a nice little recognition, and a great way to round out a good event <3


Thanks @Zexious! I thought so too! But initially when I saw the envelope I had a fleeting thought, "did I get a check", but knew in last place, I did not, LOL. :icon_frown: Then I thought maybe I got in trouble, but had no clue what that could have been from :shrug:; I was pleasantly surprised at what actually was - made me feel all warm & fuzzy.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Congrats on making it through your first big show! LOVE the pics!
I'm right there with you on the mental aspect, it's so hard! I had a schooling show a couple of weeks before my "big show" last weekend and nailed it. Come last weekend, I froze up and got tunnel vision and wasn't reading my cattle, blech! It's my biggest hurddle.
I have to give you props for going out and doing it, good job!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Congrats on making it through your first big show! LOVE the pics! I have to give you props for going out and doing it, good job!


Thanks so much @COWCHICK77! 


COWCHICK77 said:


> I'm right there with you on the mental aspect, it's so hard! I had a schooling show a couple of weeks before my "big show" last weekend and nailed it. Come last weekend, I froze up and got tunnel vision and wasn't reading my cattle, blech! It's my biggest hurddle.


I hear you ... my local trainer said maybe I should go to some of the local shows. I said, that was not the problem because I can show in THOSE shows, LOL. It's the BIG shows where the competition is really top notch and the feel of the show is entirely different that I have trouble with. Ah, well, at least we got some stops going for us and a few other good things! Hope there was some good you got from your BIG show too! Any pix???


----------

